
Ralph J. Cicerone, scientist who worked to protect the ozone layer, has died - snake117
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/ralph-j-cicerone-scientist-who-worked-to-protect-the-ozone-layer-dies-at-73/2016/11/06/2b2ec0aa-a427-11e6-8fc0-7be8f848c492_story.html
======
meganvito
As a former HVAC engineering student, I was quite caught by "ozone" in this
headline. Sorry, I did not continue with that career for some reason, for good
or for bad, now doing an IT job. This ozone thing was talked about almost
everyday, not everyday then very often, throughout the four-year study. I
think it is a good example of "We did something, so a disaster did not
happen". Maybe, also we should learn that we cannot let some people to prove
they can create a disaster.

~~~
honkhonkpants
It is amazing how many people still harbor deranged fantasies about the big
government conspiracy to deprive us of our God-given R-12. This insane screed
was the first hit for me on Google. It doesn't give me hope that we'll solve
climate change.

[http://www.sweetliberty.org/issues/environment/ozonefreon_fr...](http://www.sweetliberty.org/issues/environment/ozonefreon_fraud.htm)

~~~
dredmorbius
You can thank the Libertarian Mind Virus for much of that.

Much of it is thin cover for promoting precisely that false narrative, and
with an exceptionally strong set of corporate backers behind it. I strongly
recommend Philip Mirowski's work on the Mont Pelerin Society. Also Robert
Proctor on agnotology, and Naomi Oreskes and Eric Conway's _Merchants of
Doubt_

[http://www.worldcat.org/title/road-from-mont-pelerin-the-
mak...](http://www.worldcat.org/title/road-from-mont-pelerin-the-making-of-
the-neoliberal-thought-collective/oclc/648757486&referer=brief_results)

[http://www.sup.org/books/title/?id=11232](http://www.sup.org/books/title/?id=11232)

[http://www.worldcat.org/title/merchants-of-doubt-how-a-
handf...](http://www.worldcat.org/title/merchants-of-doubt-how-a-handful-of-
scientists-obscured-the-truth-on-issues-from-tobacco-smoke-to-global-
warming/oclc/461631066&referer=brief_results)

------
siavosh
Went to school at UCI when he was chancellor, heard some of his talks, and
attended some mixers where he was present. He was highly respected by
everyone, but the most memorable quality I remember of him was his humility
and friendliness to everyone.

~~~
tomjakubowski
Zot zot zot! I started at UCI just after Cicerone left to head the NAS, but
heard from everyone who knew him how wonderful he was. I did, though, have the
pleasure of sitting in Sherry Rowland's[1] Chem H2B class for a week, before
they demoted me back to the regular track for my B- in H2A. :-)

[1]: for those who don't know, Rowland won the Nobel Prize in 1995 with Mario
Molina and Paul Crutzen for their work on the destruction of the ozone layer
via CFCs. I believe that Cicerone received some recognition for his
contributions to their work.

~~~
karmacoda
What is zot:
[https://ucirvinegradinterconnect.wordpress.com/2015/09/24/zo...](https://ucirvinegradinterconnect.wordpress.com/2015/09/24/zot-
zot-zot-what-does-it-mean-written-by-movarid-azizian/)

